# Ridge Vent: width of cut



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

1 3/4" if you have a 2x ridge board
1" if you do not have a ridge board

Would have to see the leak area in relation to the roof layout, then we could start.


----------



## judym (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you for responding. Great idea about the pix. It'll take a couple of days but i'll post them.
Thanks again.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

In fairness, if it was "raining sideways" as they sometimes say, it would seem like rain would come in there, regardless of the width of cut. Particularly an alumimium ridge vent. Perhaps not so much will a roll vent product, like Cobra vent.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I was told by the guys at both forums if your going with a ridge vent its not the time to be frugal with your money. Get a high quality one.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

AaronB said:


> 1 3/4" if you have a 2x ridge board
> 1" if you do not have a ridge board


Exactly!
I see way too many framers cut the hole too big. Some are up to 6 inches across and it's hard to get good nailing. :no: 


Do you have a low pitched roof?


----------



## judym (Oct 15, 2006)

*some pix*

Any opinions you want to provide are welcome. Your comments will help me to get contractor to fix what's wrong. I hope the pix come through.
thank you for responding.
judy


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, some of the boards should have been replaced. The space busted open for the venting doesn't really look too big from the pictures.

Did you get someone reputable? Did you pay a decent amount? 

With that pitch, I don't see how a ridge vent could leak. If it is leaking there is something that is not seen in these pictures.


----------



## inspects (Sep 4, 2006)

By the looks of the rafters starting to spread at the ridge, collar ties would certainly help.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm sorry to say who ever cut that ridge vent in did a piss poor job.


----------



## steg32168 (Nov 30, 2004)

Man, I agree!! If you can, I would get your contractor to get back up there and get back to work!! That or talk to your lawyer!!! I would also check to see if the ridge vent is over lapped properly. Mine was butted with those styrofoam inserts and after awhile the styrofoam degrades and ,like you said, microburst showed me the problem!! I meshed and mudded the joints until its time for a new roof!! But I wouldn't do that with a new roof!! Good Luck !!!!!

Dave
steg32168


----------



## judym (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your helpful responses.
I used a contractor who has done work for family members and did a good job. I don't know what happened this time, but his laborers' workmanship was poor. I think we canr resolve this but who knows. In any case, it was good to get opinions. At least I know others feel this is a poor job.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## kkhome (Sep 9, 2012)

*ridge cut too big*

Howdy,
I think I cut my ridge opening a little bit too big. Is there a way to make the opening smaller short of replacing the boards. This is a new toolshed in progress and does not have roofing shingles or felt paper installed. 

So far, I have the roof boarded and the ridge vent opening cut (in various sizes) from 1.25" to 3" on each side - newbie mistake.

Any advice is very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

